# strange idea



## kellysmith4221 (Jan 23, 2009)

to writing so use the link and see the pic
but use couple of those you got your self a plow( thick metal and already rolled)
there sould be no rolled edges on the last pic sorry


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes some people do that if you just get a bigger tank to start with then there wouldn't be so much welding


----------



## leroycool (Jan 22, 2009)

just remember to start with a full tank 




its more fun that way LOL


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

leroycool;732220 said:


> just remember to start with a full tank
> 
> its more fun that way LOL


thats what I was thinking. either way torches or saw zaw yours going poof sutt lol.


----------



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

Why not a water heater?


----------



## jimmy2b (Feb 3, 2008)

J & B Lawncare;746530 said:
 

> Why not a water heater?


why not use a factory plow?


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Id think a metal barrel would be best.... or your neighbor's BBQ


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

the title for this thread should be : bad idea not strange idea


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

blk90s13;746681 said:


> the title for this thread should be : bad idea not strange idea


Yeah, I agree. If I'm going to put my self in the hospital, it sure as heck ain't going to be from trying to make something that means WORK. On top of that you still have to make the mount and fab up a way for the plow to preferrably trip and angle. All the time and work invest you'd be better off to buy a used one off of ebay.


----------



## SQuad (Mar 18, 2008)

My Dad built me a V plow out of a old air compressor tank. Worked well at the beging of the winter till the banks started to build up.


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

Seems pretty dangerous....kaaaaboooommmm!!!


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

If your honestly considering this not so good idea, may I suggest that you atleast purge the tank first with some sort of non flammable gas (gas not liquid) like some carbon monoxide for about 45 minutes before you try to cut into it.


----------



## JTLossos (Jan 30, 2009)

With all the items currently available out there that are basically other peoples cast offs/junk there is no way in the world I would be attempting to cut old propane ( or new for that matter ) tanks open to fab up a plow blade. The fact of the matter is your taking your life in your hands ( and anyone elses thats in the area ) and its simply ludicrous to do this in the hopes a saving a miniscule amount of money. I suggest in a very strong way going back to the drawing board or do as several others have posted and buy a used blade from Ebay/Craigslist or fab one from some inert type container thats been thrown out like the suggested "water tank" idea. Just my feelings on the idea.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

The cost of a plow can be made back in a couple of pushes. I'm all for fabricating. I've done my share of crazy stuff. But I'm not sure that even I would cut into a propane tank. There is a guy around here that a tank blew up on him. He was hurt bad. I mean really bad.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

read about it there is alot of info on the net you just have to flush it a bunch of times anyway i read some good ways to do it that werent dangerous


----------

